# Botanicare Sweet Carbo Berry or Citrus carbohydrates additive



## R1b4z01d (Jun 23, 2009)

I am wonder what version of Botanicare's Sweet you guys/gals use. I have been using berry but I wonder if anyone uses citrus. Whats the difference?


----------



## pabber73 (Jun 24, 2009)

I've used Citrus on a grow on Bunker Bud with excellent results.

I don't know what the difference between the two are. Although I do have both and will check the bottles...


----------



## endogrowa (Jun 24, 2009)

just finished my grow and berry worked great, I hear citrus is ok but go with the berry and you will not be unhappy!


----------



## R1b4z01d (Jun 24, 2009)

endogrowa said:


> just finished my grow and berry worked great, I hear citrus is ok but go with the berry and you will not be unhappy!



I have/am used berry and just ordered another. I was just wondering whats up with citrus.


----------



## R1b4z01d (Jun 24, 2009)

pabber73 said:


> I've used Citrus on a grow on Bunker Bud with excellent results.
> 
> I don't know what the difference between the two are. Although I do have both and will check the bottles...


Let me know what the difference is on the bottles. Thanks


----------



## oregongreenerthanyouthink (Jun 26, 2009)

R1b4z01d said:


> Let me know what the difference is on the bottles. Thanks


 
my understanding is you want to try and match it up with the buds your growing. if you have a more sweet-berry like smell flush with sweet berry if you have a sour cirtis bud go with citris when you flush


----------



## noone88 (Jun 27, 2009)

The smell does not carry over after drying/curing. The Sweet line is to feed the microorganisms so you have faster growth, bigger yields, better quality, etc.

I use Botanicare Sweet and am happy with the results. I have also used FloraNectar before as well.

I'm beginning to think that we should just pick up Molasses and/or Cane sugar heh.


----------



## R1b4z01d (Jul 1, 2009)

Maybe I will try to use half and half


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 1, 2009)

Does sugar daddy do the same thing?


----------



## orzz (Jul 2, 2009)

noone88 said:


> The smell does not carry over after drying/curing. The Sweet line is to feed the microorganisms so you have faster growth, bigger yields, better quality, etc.
> 
> I use Botanicare Sweet and am happy with the results. I have also used FloraNectar before as well.
> 
> I'm beginning to think that we should just pick up Molasses and/or Cane sugar heh.


I don't use Sweet. I just use Clearx and molasses. Works fine and saves $$.


----------



## jordoblowstreez (Jul 2, 2009)

orzz said:


> I don't use Sweet. I just use Clearx and molasses. Works fine and saves $$.


i use general hydroponics floranector. gives a real strong pineappley smell and taste

A+


----------



## orzz (Jul 2, 2009)

jordoblowstreez said:


> i use general hydroponics floranector. gives a real strong pineappley smell and taste
> 
> A+


I like my pot to smell and taste to be just as it comes out. If I want pineapples I'll get a fresh one to eat not smoke.

Just kidding jordo!
Have a great wknd everyone!


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 3, 2009)

is sweet used all the way through flowering or do you stop feeding it for the last 2 weeks?


----------



## orzz (Jul 3, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> is sweet used all the way through flowering or do you stop feeding it for the last 2 weeks?


I believe Stink uses it all the way through veg to flower.

Others only the last 2 weeks.


----------



## jordoblowstreez (Jul 3, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> is sweet used all the way through flowering or do you stop feeding it for the last 2 weeks?


it all depends on the product.

with the floranector you can feed it all the way up to harvest but i know with products like bud candy you have to allow time to flush because they have additives for better uptake, where as the floranector is basically molasses.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 3, 2009)

All that flavored stuff is just a bunch of BS. You're just buying overpriced carb's. 

No flavor will be imparted to the plants. That's not the way it works....


----------



## jordoblowstreez (Jul 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> All that flavored stuff is just a bunch of BS. You're just buying overpriced carb's.
> 
> No flavor will be imparted to the plants. That's not the way it works....


well not being a jerk but i need convincing because ive been using floranector for a while and you can notice a distinct pineapple aroma and flavor.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 3, 2009)

If that were true, everyone would be using grape juice to finish..... no? This is some "undiscovered" secret? I think not. Just some clever marketing.


----------



## jordoblowstreez (Jul 3, 2009)

grape juice isn't the same as the carb additives. they are comprised of things like molasses, potash, magnesium, and sulfur. all proven to enhance flavor and aroma.


----------



## orzz (Jul 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If that were true, everyone would be using grape juice to finish..... no? This is some "undiscovered" secret? I think not. Just some clever marketing.


I agree with you on this but I know some folks that swear by it. I just agree to disgree with them.


----------



## jordoblowstreez (Jul 3, 2009)

i guess it is all a personal opinion. i know there are a lot of strains that i wouldn't want any sweeteners added too.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 3, 2009)

It may help the plant be healthy but it does not change the flavor of the weed. 

They are not lying, but they are skirting the truth.

Molasses doesn't change the taste of weed, it gives it simple sugars and carb's that are easy for the plant to digest. 

Will it improve your grow? Sure. Will it enhance the taste? Doubtful. 

By the way, what does that cost??


----------



## jordoblowstreez (Jul 3, 2009)

not everyone is out to get everyone.

they really do work. its been proven.

even strait molasses works.

yes bettering the taste and aroma.

believe what you will and agree to disagree


----------



## orzz (Jul 3, 2009)

jordoblowstreez said:


> not everyone is out to get everyone.
> 
> they really do work. its been proven.
> 
> ...


I do use molasses.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 3, 2009)

Look up all the posts concerning molasses. No one believes it changes the taste of the plant. Molasses has a STRONG flavor ( I personally love it!), and yet, no change.


----------



## jordoblowstreez (Jul 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Look up all the posts concerning molasses. No one believes it changes the taste of the plant. Molasses has a STRONG flavor ( I personally love it!), and yet, no change.


it all depends on the experience.

ive had great experiences with carbs and strongly recommend them

I've also read quite a bit of statements on this forum that sound like people pull them from their ass. Just goes to show you can't believe everything you read on the internet.

Growing is all up to the grower there are not set rules in stone saying you must do this and can't do that. experiment, try things, learn thing.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 4, 2009)

I also have used carbs extensively, like molasses. 

I do believe in experimenting as well, but paying for high priced sugar waters aren't one of them. There's a ton of hype out there all claiming to have some secret ingredient, but in the end the tried and true ways always come out on top.


----------



## noone88 (Jul 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I also have used carbs extensively, like molasses.
> 
> I do believe in experimenting as well, but paying for high priced sugar waters aren't one of them. There's a ton of hype out there all claiming to have some secret ingredient, but in the end the tried and true ways always come out on top.


It's a great marketing trick for inexperienced growers since there are tons entering this hobby in the past few years.

GH's floranectar specifically advertises this, but most experienced growers know that the taste/smell of these carb additives do NOT transfer over.

They might bring out a better aroma in your resulting flowers, but that's based on the genetics of the strain. But you won't get a Pineapple or fruit flavor.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 6, 2009)

noone88 said:


> It's a great marketing trick for inexperienced growers since there are tons entering this hobby in the past few years.
> 
> GH's floranectar specifically advertises this, but most experienced growers know that the taste/smell of these carb additives do NOT transfer over.
> 
> They might bring out a better aroma in your resulting flowers, but that's based on the genetics of the strain. But you won't get a Pineapple or fruit flavor.


Bingo!! You get a cookie... 

You can finish with molasses, maple, or cane syrup but in the end your weed will taste the same all else being equal....


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok so botanicare are a bunch of liars. Heres a statement that comes streight from a sweet brochure: Sweet all-natural carbohydrate and mineral supplement is scientificly formulated with carbohydrates, organic acids, viatamins, amino acids and SELECTED BIOACTIVE ESTERS for flavor and aroma enhancement. ESTERS are formed by linking organic acids and alcohols. Esters act as flavor and aroma enhancers in plant products. Sweet contains contains esters derived from natural sources.

So thats an example of skirting the truth? They want to fool growers into buying this stuff?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes, technically they are skirting the truth. I'm not saying it's a scam. i'm sure the stuff helps the plant. Lots of things do. 

Okay, now just look at one of the sentence in a technical way. *Esters act as flavor and aroma enhancers in plant products. * Plant products? That could mean anything. While esters may do what they are saying, they do not state that the flavor will be imparted. It would be far easier for them to simply say.....if you use this "strawberry" flavor organic liquid, your harvest will taste like strawberries or enhanced by a strawberry flavor. But they do not say that. They basically give you some legal talk that is accurate without really saying anything at all. Their label is descriptive, but not in any context of actually saying the flavor will be enhanced. Get it??  

Never underestimate the power of the placebo effect. Once they put it in your mind....the rest is easy.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm a first time grower, hydroponics, you can check my grows if you like.. i picked up the FloraNectar and I'm using it in one grow and not the other, i have two grows same strain (one flowering mother, the other transitioning to flower clones) planning on using FN in the mother grow, primarily as a carbo load given molasses is said to do nasty things in nutrient solution, but also hoping it to impart a flavor. guy at the grow shop said he used pineapple and didnt like the after taste, implying that it left a taste. on his word i grabbed the fruitnfusion berry stuff.... anyhow, i'm not using it in the clone grow... all things equal except for the floranectar... 

i'll let everyone know how the taste test goes in about 2 months!! haha if this thread is alive still.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, technically they are skirting the truth. I'm not saying it's a scam. i'm sure the stuff helps the plant. Lots of things do.
> 
> Okay, now just look at one of the sentence in a technical way. *Esters act as flavor and aroma enhancers in plant products. * Plant products? That could mean anything. While esters may do what they are saying, they do not state that the flavor will be imparted. It would be far easier for them to simply say.....if you use this "strawberry" flavor organic liquid, your harvest will taste like strawberries or enhanced by a strawberry flavor. But they do not say that. They basically give you some legal talk that is accurate without really saying anything at all. Their label is descriptive, but not in any context of actually saying the flavor will be enhanced. Get it??
> 
> Never underestimate the power of the placebo effect. Once they put it in your mind....the rest is easy.


Yea, bioactive esters in this case would mean esters that are broken down to ionic components which are uptakable by plants (meaning no longer esters).. Actually I jumped the gun, it never even said it was bioactive to the plants themselves.. 
In anycase, the only carb additives worth a damn are made from truffles and safron.. Only catch is you need to use 150yr old balsamic vinegar as pH down to atomize and/or transmute their carbs and esters.. I'm currently in the process of selling this recipe to AN.. French ppl will especially like the flavor it imparts on the buds..


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It may help the plant be healthy but it does not change the flavor of the weed.
> 
> They are not lying, but they are skirting the truth.
> 
> ...


64 bucks a gallon...to f much. I agree the results are not what they claim...I been using berry...2 tables, they smelled no better after harvest than the other tables...I used this shit all the way thru flower...was reallt expecting to smell berry...nope
I'm trying to do more with less

IMHO AN is a bunch of shit..just great marketing and art work. I'm back to GH stable easy to use


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 7, 2009)

Anybody here catch that sad AN plug on Weeds?? Buddy chose that line for a freakin large scale guerilla op.. Can't wait till they hook up a product placement deal with Trailer Park Boys..


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 7, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Anybody here catch that sad AN plug on Weeds?? Buddy chose that line for a freakin large scale guerilla op.. Can't wait till they hook up a product placement deal with Trailer Park Boys..


you must be a new weeds fan.. they have been plugging advanced nutrients since season 1!! back when conrad set up the first grow house, all over the place were AN bottles, GIANT AN feeding charts, AN marketing posters on random walls, even the "cannabis cup" they go to in season 1 had AN product placement. season 2 when they first start the grow, all the cast members stand around a GIANT res and all dump a different type of nutrient into the tank...

would call weeds a sellout but uh.. its too damn good and who gives a fuck, nutrients of some type or another are a part of growing herb, period.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 7, 2009)

Nah, I've watched it from the start for some dumb reason.. Guess I never really considered the show worthy of attention being paid if Kevin Nealon isn't in the scene.. Its no Breaking Bad, thats for sure..


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 7, 2009)

Kevin Nealon is KILLER on weeds "LEGENDARY!!!" haha Andy steals more than his fair share of scenes. i have a love/hate relationship with breaking bad, every episode gives you a little taste, then leaves you hanging for the next week, so at the end of each episode, although you saw some wild shit, you feel like you got nothin... sort of like the drug they cook... haha. (side note, that damn show has/had my brother wanting to cook meth, was that their goal?!LMAO)

its rough to compare the two, but i can see how one would, i'm just a HUGE weeds fan, although this season is a bit less/more than i want/expected... im a strange cat you see??

sorry for threadjacking!!!

Botanicare... yeah... good stuff? no? yes? back on topic!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 7, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> guy at the grow shop said he used pineapple and didnt like the after taste, implying that it left a taste. on his word i grabbed the fruitnfusion berry stuff.... anyhow, i'm not using it in the clone grow... all things equal except for the floranectar...
> i


That's called the "bait and switch"  You don't want this one, you need THIS ONE!!  Plz do let us all know how it turns out.



born2killspam said:


> Yea, bioactive esters in this case would mean esters that are broken down to ionic components which are uptakable by plants (meaning no longer esters).. Actually I jumped the gun, it never even said it was bioactive to the plants themselves..
> In anycase, the only carb additives worth a damn are made from truffles and safron.. Only catch is you need to use 150yr old balsamic vinegar as pH down to atomize and/or transmute their carbs and esters.. I'm currently in the process of selling this recipe to AN.. French ppl will especially like the flavor it imparts on the buds..


FUNNY!!!! 



Hemlock said:


> 64 bucks a gallon...to f much. I agree the results are not what they claim...I been using berry...2 tables, they smelled no better after harvest than the other tables...I used this shit all the way thru flower...was reallt expecting to smell berry...nope
> I'm trying to do more with less
> 
> IMHO AN is a bunch of shit..just great marketing and art work. I'm back to GH stable easy to use


64 bucks? Holey moley, what a business....... they are giving you guys the business. Plants can't make flavors.... woot!


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh and on the note of esters, they don't play nearly as big a role in aroma/flavour of weed as terpenes do.. If I was AN I'd be using terpenes as my word of interest because over the last few years, terpene knowledge has his this scene in a pretty big way..


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, terpenes play a larger role in what we interpret as flavor. More or healthier terpenes will possibly increase the NATURAL taste of the weed. It won't change the taste, it will enhance it, just like a superior root system will enhance flavor! Doing everything right in your grow will enhance flavor.

I could sell a special "weed" manual that if followed, is guaranteed to give you better tasting weed. 
1.)Water, but not too much. 
2.)Fert, but not too much. 
3.)Wait one week later than you want to and harvest....

Voila, better tasting weed. That'll be three fitty.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 7, 2009)

I must emphatically reenforce #3.. Premature weed just fucking sucks on all accounts, and is probably the biggest culprit in undesirable results!!!
Its important to remember that growing is a business to alot of ppl, and in business a fast return on investment is highly desirable.. Selling seeds is also a business, so the majority of seedbanks understate the optimum flowering period (especially on indicas and fast flowering hybrids) in order to appeal to these impatient/commercial growers..
I'd highly advise any new grower to stagger harvesting to experience the difference.. I remember joking with a buddy that somebody must have broken in and laced his WW at day 70, even though trichs seemed acceptable a week earlier..
On the same note, anybody growing outdoors would be extremely wise to select a strain guaranteed to finish properly in their climate because less prestigeous faster finishing strains will yield much better smoke than premature, famously chronic genetics..

Edit: And I ain't no pushover, I ain't giving you no three fitty, get your own three fitty..


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet money that the vast majority of ailments and nute burns come from "pushing" the plant. Want to cut back on all the problems? Quit dosing it like the plants a meth addict. Let the plant breath and do its thing..... push push push...then "what happen'd to my girls post"...... I've seen so many of those posts.


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 7, 2009)

Im not talking about imparting a flavor to the weed thats rediculous. All Im saying is that the weed will have a more pronounced flavor and aroma. Like if you used it on garden vegitables. Wouldnt those veggies taste better using something like sweet or flora nectar? Am I wrong on this one?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> That's called the "bait and switch"  You don't want this one, you need THIS ONE!!  Plz do let us all know how it turns out.


Bait and switch or no, I had every intention of purchasing the item, either flavor. The fact he said I should go with the other one gave me the inclination he had experience with the product, they cost the same it was of no benefit to his or the shop to "switcheroo". Also the shop is great, one of my favorite places to wander around, all the cool stuff and toys i see here at RIU is right there!!

this came of defensive i swear that wasn't the intention. just bragging about the grow shop


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 7, 2009)

IMO hydro shops are good for phosphoric acid, strong H2O2 if you need that, and RW I suppose.. Oh and its nice when they carry basic salts to build your own blends.. Pretty much anything else can be substituted effectively for a much lower price..


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I'd be willing to bet money that the vast majority of ailments and nute burns come from "pushing" the plant. Want to cut back on all the problems? Quit dosing it like the plants a meth addict. Let the plant breath and do its thing..... push push push...then "what happen'd to my girls post"...... I've seen so many of those posts.


True dat.. Its especially sad watching these eager beavers toasting their seedlings by simply trying too hard.. With seedlings though another thing often overdone is light intensity regardless of canopy temperature.. IMO ppl should fear burning them out alot more than a little bit of stretching..
Think about it, in nature a seedling has a competitive canopy to overcome if it wants direct sunlight.. (Perenials etc).. They're adapted to a bit, sometimes alot of shade in their earliest days..


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 8, 2009)

I know cracker Jack I get a little stoned on my way to the store and my mind forget that plants don't know flavor..
I'll never buy it again...stick with molasses


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 8, 2009)

Anybody ever taste these things?? Do they taste like they're labeled??


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 8, 2009)

the berry concoction of have smells like berries... berries halfway through composting, but you can smell something going on. haven't tried it... give it to mikey! yeah! he'll try anything!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 8, 2009)

Buy a grape press, crush some organic juice and get back to me...


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jul 8, 2009)

R1b4z01d said:


> I am wonder what version of Botanicare's Sweet you guys/gals use. I have been using berry but I wonder if anyone uses citrus. Whats the difference?


Only difference is that your wallet is lighter and the vendor's is heavier. 


.....and so goes the cannabis biz.


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah and theres growers who say flushing is not necessary. So its all a matter of personal opinion.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 8, 2009)

well i'll say this... a branch i just trimmed down on my closet beast... i snipped off a little bud/leaf and uh.. it tasted like a fucking fruit salad!! not really... but it was really sweet.


----------



## R1b4z01d (Jul 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Bingo!! You get a cookie...
> 
> You can finish with molasses, maple, or cane syrup but in the end your weed will taste the same all else being equal....


as long as the plant can uptake it. I know that berry is not going to make my strain taste like berry, same as citrus. 

Carbs just allow the strain to grow to its fullest potential (releasing its best flavors and aromas). 

But what is the difference between the two?


----------



## R1b4z01d (Jul 9, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> is sweet used all the way through flowering or do you stop feeding it for the last 2 weeks?


I use this Schedule:
http://www.botanical.com/hydro/nutrients/BotanicareFeedSchedule_0507.pdf
 
But I add it in Veg too. It seems to make the stems stronger/stiffer.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 9, 2009)

Its more for microbes, most plants don't uptake much sugar at all.. They make their own from primarily water, CO2 and light energy.. Soil microbes though use sugars as an energy source and release good stuff for plants to uptake.. Plants like cannabis do actually release sugars from their roots.. Mainly in later season, it symbiotic.. I thought we'd covered this..


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 9, 2009)

to all the people recommending molasses instead of the "flavored" products. sure the flavor is just marketing.. but introducing molasses, which is essentially sugar, to water in a hydroponic res along with other nutrients. sounds like a recipe for bacteria, not healthy plant growth. sweet carbo and floranectar are the hydro-growers answer to molasses carbo loading.


----------



## RasDan (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anyone know how to make this stuff? I see its made from sugar epsom salt and iron. So is there a recipe for "sweet"?


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 9, 2009)

Alot of bacteria are good.. Primarily aerobic ones.. Soil is packed with them.. You can do symbiotic hydro grows, but it can get rough if you aren't on the ball and/or don't have sufficient O2, but its generally unadvised.. I did a couple goes with goldfish and supplimentary bacteria that convert waste to uptakable forms.. Worked well, but was kind of a pain and killed alot of fish!
Hydro carb suppliments contain the enzymes these bacteria etc produce to do that without the bacteria, and I don't know what to think of that because alot of these things only use carbs to assist in the production of non carb compounds..
I switched to soil though, and like that waay more..
Anyways, bacteria etc can thrive in hydro systems with or without carb addition (the plants do dump sugars from their roots remember).. To reiterate though, carb loading is about helping bacteria etc thrive..


----------



## Donkeypuncher (Jul 9, 2009)

We carry sweet and some others like it and all the youngsters that come in get so exited "ohhh thats bad ass" its really funny to watch them i dont say anything though because i'm still the guy behind the register haha, i hate that stuff smells good in the bottle though.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 9, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Alot of bacteria are good.. Primarily aerobic ones.. Soil is packed with them.. You can do symbiotic hydro grows, but it can get rough if you aren't on the ball and/or don't have sufficient O2, but its generally unadvised.. I did a couple goes with goldfish and supplimentary bacteria that convert waste to uptakable forms.. Worked well, but was kind of a pain and killed alot of fish!
> Hydro carb suppliments contain the enzymes these bacteria etc produce to do that without the bacteria, and I don't know what to think of that because alot of these things only use carbs to assist in the production of non carb compounds..
> I switched to soil though, and like that waay more..
> Anyways, bacteria etc can thrive in hydro systems with or without carb addition (the plants do dump sugars from their roots remember).. To reiterate though, carb loading is about helping bacteria etc thrive..


right now i'm using the floranova nutrients, which are organically based and introduce a myriad of bacteria to the res. when i think sugars i think mold, i come from a culinary background, so stagnant water mixed with sugars just equals bad. i guess i didn't look at it from a botany or agricultural mind.

goldfish?! you went aquaponic with a grow?! i have been cooking up an aquaponic ganja garden dream for awhile now. please go on!!! PLEASE!!! haha


Shack


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 10, 2009)

Be best if you just asked particular questions on aqua-ponics, and I'll try to answer.. I'm not the best at knowing where to start with things like that..
I will add though that I was actually using a double res system.. One with the fish, and one with DNF.. I ran the drippers for 20min every 4hrs, and had a ghetto diy robotic arm made from a stepper motor to switch up the return line from res to res below.. Seriously I dunno how worthwhile the whole thing was.. Got relatively expected results, but the hassle, and guilt sucked pretty hard..

And stagnant water is bad.. That facilitates anaerobic growth more than beneficial organism growth.. Most of the good guys like some O2..


----------



## nissanchris760 (Jul 10, 2009)

Ya, molasses all the way


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 10, 2009)

The guy who runs the hydrro store down the street from me will flat out tell me if a product is shit or not he's probly tried every nutrient there is and we'll always burn some of his dank weed in the shop. But he has recommended I not buy several things that obviously I could have put money in his pocket but hes honest enough to say what sucks or not. But anyway, he recommended sweet or flora nectar and I bought both of them. He said he doesnt carry citrus because he said it bombed.


----------



## RasDan (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyone know how to make "Sweet"?


----------



## Fallen Buckshot (Jul 11, 2009)

just use 1/4 cup of unsweetened pure unmolested apple juice per gallon water if you dont wanna buy high $$ sweet nutes


----------



## mr.bowlsworth (Jul 11, 2009)

dank compost and unsulphered molasses in cheesecloth,tea it up 4 a few days and voila,supergoody nutes @ pennies on the dollar


----------



## R1b4z01d (Jul 14, 2009)

Donkeypuncher said:


> We carry sweet and some others like it and all the youngsters that come in get so exited "ohhh thats bad ass" its really funny to watch them i dont say anything though because i'm still the guy behind the register haha, i hate that stuff smells good in the bottle though.


It does smell good! I will try and taste some next week when I get back.


----------



## R1b4z01d (Jul 14, 2009)

Using aeroponics the sweet doesn't clog my misters. I will try to make my own next time thanks for alll the post evreryone.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 14, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Anybody ever taste these things?? Do they taste like they're labeled??


 Well I've just run the wiz bang citrus. Yes indeed it does effect overall taste and smokeability. My personal opinion is that it left a harsher after taste than my original cocktail so I dropped dosage for just the simple sugars and aminos it brings to the table and not for the taste. Like most of you have said just get the fucker some sugar to pack on some weight. My full citrus run ended up smelling worse and tasting worse than beasters. My reduced citrus run turned out perfect on taste and smokability though. Will venture out enough to say they are more than partially effected as the cocktail is just that much different. Haven't tried the berrie yet to taste said difference but not in a huge hurry to prove anything either.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 14, 2009)

No no, you missed my point.. Have you tasted the product in the bottle?? I really couldn't care about anecdotals/psychosomatics.. I've stated my case on the actual purpose of carb-loading too many times already..


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 14, 2009)

trying to figure something out.. i hear these products are for carbo loading/ripening... so if i wanted to flush at the end of bloom.. would i be using one of these products as a ripener??

i was planning to flush with florakleen.. do i mix up a solution of florakleen and floranectar (my rip-off product of choice) ??? run that as my flush for a week?


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 14, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> No no, you missed my point.. Have you tasted the product in the bottle?? I really couldn't care about anecdotals/psychosomatics.. I've stated my case on the actual purpose of carb-loading too many times already..


No I didn't miss your point as I said there is a different taste and yes it is citrus in nature; plasibo or not taste is indeed affected. With the 1/3 reduced run taste not as evident as what they have you shoving into plant as recommended from Botanicare. I guess what I'm trying to say is after running the Botanicare line for five years there is indeed a difference and quite honestly could live with out it as production was not significantly impacted.


----------



## NiceGrow! (Jul 14, 2009)

um putting sugar in your plants gives your plant a constant supply of sugars so if needed the plants can use it, it helps to use carbo load in the beginning because it indeed makes your plants stalks stronger. it also makes your plant a little sweeter. i used it from start to finish and just at the end and even not at all and to tell the truth it really makes a small difference not really all that useful but ive never used that sweet shit because it has orange oils and other oils that actually make your plant taste different. for example if you gorrilla outdoor and you plant in soil next to mint plants your shit will be minty and really shitty, same with an onion.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 14, 2009)

The only possible mechanism for that I can think of would be aerial depositing, but that makes sense to me, and will actually go a decent distance in shutting me up on the characteristic transitions.. I still maintain my original position on actual carb-loading.. I know cannabis and other plants actually dump a signifigant portion of its carb reserves into the soil in a symbiotic fashion with microbes.. But this volatile oil deposting is an intriguing compromise to these schools of thought IMO..
+rep for switching on this light-bulb in my head..

Edit: Who here has smoked bud that has been packaged amongst Bounce sheets??


----------

